# Chat Room Session Times???



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Also wanted to point out that the chat room is always open....so you will still be able to chat at anytime. Drop in and see if there's anyone in there.

We had several people in and out today. And we had a lot of fun...

Rick


----------



## Lexie's Mom (Dec 14, 2005)

I'm such a LOSER.....LOL i've been the only vote so far on your poll. So do I get decided alone?!  

Everyone should check out chat. We had a fun time in there last night with the few of us that did go in. Rick, Joe, Sholley and Sarah. I believe that was it. 

Joe thanks for your time and effort with this forum. It is such a time consuming thing i'm sure. We do appreciate it though. :wave: 

Lisa


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Saturday/Sunday mornings are the best for me, but I can come pretty much anytime we decide.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Lexie's Mom said:


> I'm such a LOSER.....LOL i've been the only vote so far on your poll. So do I get decided alone?!
> Everyone should check out chat. We had a fun time in there last night with the few of us that did go in. Rick, Joe, Sholley and Sarah. I believe that was it.
> Joe thanks for your time and effort with this forum. It is such a time consuming thing i'm sure. We do appreciate it though. :wave:
> Lisa


You're not really a loser. It was fun last night.... 

Rick


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I probably won't remember that it's going on, but it's a great idea!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I probably won't remember that it's going on, but it's a great idea!


We'll set times and I'll post them here on the forum....hopefully you can join us.....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Looks like weekday evenings are the most popular, with Friday evening leading the poll.
Would do for me as well.


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

With the exception of one time; everytime I go into the chat room to see if anyone is there they leave when I come in:bawling: :bawling: 

Are we planning a meeting time? I am free almost anytime. (Not working right now )


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I have had the same thing happen almost eveytime I check. I'm stuck on the couch with a bum leg....hey Jude's Mom!!!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I don't think they are leaving as you come in......I think the system just remembers who was the last one to leave.....so it looks like they just left. Unless people are leaving just as I come in....which is possible, since I don't shut up.... 

I think if we're gonna do weekly chats, we should start with Friday evenings. But I can't be there this Friday, so we're thinking we'd start with a Saturday, at 7:00 pm Eastern, as our first _Official_ chat time.

I'm in and out all time time, so keep checking in and we'll bump into each other at some point. It is fun.... and addictive.


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

I was just in and you were leaving....


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

So lets do it on Saturday, at 7:00 pm Eastern.
Our official chat time could be: Any weekday between 7-9 pm Eastern
What do you think? 
Joe


----------



## Jude's Mom (May 19, 2005)

Glad to know it was not just me


----------



## mojosmum (May 20, 2005)

Nope....it's not just you. I went in for the first time tonight and JOE left. :sad: I think I ended up having a conversation (of sorts) with a computer!?

It takes me a while to get into the chat room because we're on dial-up and it's SOOOOOO slow. Right now we're running at 26.4kbps and that's one of the faster speeds.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

:no: Dial up is just evil....


----------



## vicfion (Apr 12, 2005)

Wish I can chat with your guys.. But I think our timing will always be out as we are in differnt countries.And our time zone will be very different from each other.Most probably when I am in the morning you will be in the night if not mistaken... For example michigan time.When they are 1am we will be 1pm.. something like that... Sigh but I will keep tring base on different timing here in my country until I get your guys take care.. Fiona


----------



## PoconoPup (Jul 15, 2005)

Joe - I think weekdays 7-9 p.m. is good. Friday and Saturday nites are harder for me - always doing something on the weekend.


----------

